# My Mallet



## Twig Man (Oct 6, 2012)

Well the mallet is finished. Thank you so much scott for the hornbeam. Better eat me spinach


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 6, 2012)

Holy crap ! You didn't waste any time on that ! I got my shipping confirmation at 4:05 p.m. this afternoon. Its 7:30 now... 
Nice job !
Scott


----------



## Twig Man (Oct 6, 2012)

Already used it on a bowl with my adze and it works wonderfully


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 6, 2012)

NOW that is a mallet. Nice job!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 6, 2012)

Sweet! I too at first thought it was on the floor and was about to try to figure out how in the world you were going to use it! You'll get some serious use from it.


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 7, 2012)

That's a gorgeous mallet. I think that one will serve you well for a very long time to come. I'm also thinking that if you ever should whack your thumb with it, you're gonna feel it for a very long time. :dash2: Enjoy the new mallet. Nice work.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 7, 2012)

Every time I see this title I read "My Wallet." Twig I'm wondering if you'd show your wallet if I could get it out of my head. It's a nice wallet I mean mallet though for sure. 

:lolol:


----------



## Twig Man (Oct 7, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Every time I see this title I read "My Wallet." Twig I'm wondering if you'd show your wallet if I could get it out of my head. It's a nice wallet I mean mallet though for sure.
> 
> :lolol:



hope this helps ya kevin :lolol:


----------



## firemedic (Oct 7, 2012)

Very nice! It's missing an "ACME" logo on the side though!  very cool.


----------

